# Casanova's lost his mojo~~Bijou's the model today



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Casanova has lost his modeling mojo. He's now a love sick puppy. I keep him gated off from Meow Meow :wub:, who has moved into the city to undergo her cancer treatment. He spend days and nights moaning to play with her. Meanwhile, Meow Meow keeps meowing at me to go outside-- except there's no grass outside. There is only a hallway . So it's a regular animal orchestra around here (we slept 3 hours last night). :blink: 

The groomer came by today.* Do you think these bobbleheads are matching yet?? *










*Here's my precious little patient.* Meow Meow's eyes are usually really round and gorgeous. But she is feeling bad here...you can see where they shaved her underside off to take out her 1.25 pound spleen. :crying:










*Meanwhile, Bijou is running around happily, oblivious to everything.* (Sometimes that is just what I need!) Here's her haircut today.










*I love when she looks up at me like this. *:wub: * I usually just give her anything she wants when she does this.*










*She's a good girl. Actually, all my babies are so good. *










I'm so blessed. * Please pray for Meow Meow if you can.* The doctor gives her only 30-40% chance of surviving this. Thank you for looking!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I will continue praying for your meow meow. Sweet little kittie.
As for Casanova and Bijou I think they look PERFECT!!!!:wub: Your groomer did an outstanding job. Best looking bobbleheads I've ever seen.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor little Meow Meow -- of course, we're still praying for her. And Bijou and Cassanova look like 2 peas in a pod. 

How could you resist Bijou when she looks at you like that. Both she and Cass look adorable.

Hope Meow Meow is much better very soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful pictures!!! Will pray for Meow Meow.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they look like "twinsies" and just so adorable. MM looks precious and I hope she will be feeling better soon. I love the third pic down of Bijou.....she is just so sweet and picture perfect~~!!! I love your babies Sophia :wub: :chili: :wub:


----------



## girlygirls (Oct 31, 2010)

They are so beautiful. I hope your kitty gets better. I will put in some prayers for her.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Bijou is so sweet and I love her cut. I'm sorry to hear that Meow Meow's chances are so slim and will continue to pray for her. I hope she proves everyone wrong and comes through this.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am soo sorry to hear the vet's rather gloomy forecast for Meow Meow! However, I know that you are taking very good care of her and she has her dear brother and sister who keep her spirits up.

B&C look adorable!!! They do look like perfect little bobble-heads! LOVE THEM


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, those babies are precious and look so much alike there. Cas is beautiful as always. Little Bijou needs a hug so send her over here.  I so hope and pray little Meow Meow ups those odds. Hugs to that kitty and to you, Sophia.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Sending prayers for Meow Meow. All your children are so beautiful


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Aww, I hope Meow Meow will be okay! And those pictures of Bijou and Cassanova are absolutely adorable. I can't get over how cute they look! Perfectly groomed and everything :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww Sophia, despite all that you and your family are going through I think all 3 fluffs look beautiful. The bobbleheads look perfect as always and Meow Meow looks precious. The prayers have not stopped for Meow Meow.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia -- I think that the groomer has it perfect now. I can't believe how much Cas and Bijou look alike now. :wub::wub: Perfect And MM is such a beautiful cat...wow I hope she proves the vets wrong but if not, she has been so loved and so lucky to literally have found you. How are the allergies?:w00t:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I so pray Meow Meow will be okay. Your fluffs are adorable! Ollie is sleeping on my lets with his candy cane pjs on!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Your babies look adorable - I love their cuts, they're perfect, in every way. I hope that your MM is going to be OK - My Nicholas (a fluff) had the same procedure. It's very hard on them.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Prayers to meow Meow and free from pain. Your babies are so cute and look just alike!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Hope Meow Meow is better soon. Yes they do look like identical bobbleheads..I was in the photo store the other day and you can get bobble heads made of people....lol you just send in a pic and they make it for you...too cute I may get one of Max...lol


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are to sweet together, they really are looking so alike with the matching haircuts. I need your groomer  I do like the body really short like that, do you know what blade the groomer uses for that? I need to practice more but I am happy that it is a little easier than I thought. 

I know that look too, so adorable, these little ones steal our hearts :tender: I have my own little cuddle bug wrapped around my neck, makes it hard to type.

I am so sorry about your little Meow Meow. I hope she gets better, it is so hard to lose them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Hope Meow Meow is better soon. Yes they do look like identical bobbleheads..I was in the photo store the other day and you can get bobble heads made of people....lol you just send in a pic and they make it for you...too cute I may get one of Max...lol


Lol, cute idea Lyn


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing and yes, I think they might be matching now!!!

Poor Meow, Meow. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What adorable piccies, Meow Meow is a gorgeous tortie,wow,love her colouring.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

:wub::wub: You have the CUTEST little doggies in the history of the world!!!!! They are seriously that adorable!!!!! :wub:

Poor Meow Meow!!!! She's in my prayers!! Poor girl!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bless this little kitty - please give her tones of "feel better soon" kisses, Sophia! I hope this precious little patient get back to herself soon ... hugs to you too:grouphug:

Now, with your malts'? Gee! this is "viewing torture" for me :smheat: I just CANNOT go through my PC screen to SQUEEZE (gently) them!!!!!!!! I swear I just wish that it is possible to travel through PC screens!!!!!! I so want to give them one hug, just one if not more !!!!!!

ps. I think the two do look alike the way you put their topknots :wub::wub:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Definitely matching bobbleheads!:wub::wub: and the cutest bobbleheads I've ever seen! But I thought the last bobbleheads picture matched too!!! 

Oh Sophia, Meow Meow is beautiful. She is lucky to be in your loving care.
Prayers for her improved health and precious feline soul.:heart:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

aw the two of them look like a pair of dolls!! with matching bobblehead cuts :wub: SO CUTE  

I'm sorry to hear about Meow Meow's condition...I am sure you are giving her the best of care and love...please take care :heart:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, wow, your two really are perfection. :wub: Love, love, love their faces and matching bobble-heads. :wub: And Meow Meow looks so sweet. I hope she's able to fully recover. She will be in our thoughts.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning. Prayers for beautiful Meow Meow.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww those are gorgeous photos, that first one, oh so cute, they are both SO similar.

Hope Meow Meow is better in no time.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

mary-anderson said:


> I will continue praying for your meow meow. Sweet little kittie.
> As for Casanova and Bijou I think they look PERFECT!!!!:wub: Your groomer did an outstanding job. Best looking bobbleheads I've ever seen.


Thank you so much!! That is so sweet of you. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Poor little Meow Meow -- of course, we're still praying for her. And Bijou and Cassanova look like 2 peas in a pod.
> 
> How could you resist Bijou when she looks at you like that. Both she and Cass look adorable.
> 
> Hope Meow Meow is much better very soon.


Thank you, Lynn!! We think of you often, and can't wait for you to get well. Hopefully we will see some new piccies of Secret soon. :innocent: (Sorry for the selfish request.)



elly said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! Will pray for Meow Meow.


Thanks you, Cathy!! I appreciate it.



girlygirls said:


> They are so beautiful. I hope your kitty gets better. I will put in some prayers for her.


Thanks so much!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, they look like "twinsies" and just so adorable. MM looks precious and I hope she will be feeling better soon. I love the third pic down of Bijou.....she is just so sweet and picture perfect~~!!! I love your babies Sophia :wub: :chili: :wub:


Dianne, which picture do you like of Bijou? I was going to get some developed...Thank you, I love your babies probably more. :wub::wub: Can we see some pictures of CeeCee and Rain in the same shot? They are hard to catch in the same frame, aren't they?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sophia...sorry. They just haven't invented words good enough yet to describe Cas and Bijou. Nope...those two are cuter and more perfect than any words that I can think of..... I am thrilled with your new groomer! 

I didn't realize poor Meow Meow's survival chances were so low :crying:
I hope she musters the strength to live and be able to spend many happy years with you and your family. rayer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Johita said:


> Bijou is so sweet and I love her cut. I'm sorry to hear that Meow Meow's chances are so slim and will continue to pray for her. I hope she proves everyone wrong and comes through this.


Thank you so much! She is a fighter! I'm just so grateful she is still eating well. I don't know how I would give her all her meds otherwise. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> I am soo sorry to hear the vet's rather gloomy forecast for Meow Meow! However, I know that you are taking very good care of her and she has her dear brother and sister who keep her spirits up.
> 
> B&C look adorable!!! They do look like perfect little bobble-heads! LOVE THEM


Erin, thanks so much!! I hope Casanova is cheering MM up. I'm pretty sure she just thinks he is a moron, though. :HistericalSmiley:



Cosy said:


> Oh, those babies are precious and look so much alike there. Cas is beautiful as always. Little Bijou needs a hug so send her over here.  I so hope and pray little Meow Meow ups those odds. Hugs to that kitty and to you, Sophia.


Brit- thanks!! I know, I will do an exchange program. You can send Cosy over and I will send Bijou over. And we will trade back later!! (Except you will send Bijou back and I will keep Cosy :wub::wub::wub:...how does that sound?) 



priyasutty said:


> Sending prayers for Meow Meow. All your children are so beautiful


Hahaha!! I love that you called them my "children." Even though they didn't come out of my "hoom," I do call myself their "parent" when I call the vet's office. They're like "what??"


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have never experienced any cancer treatment for dogs and cats Sophia. She has had her operation, but does she have to go in for chemo or radiation or anything like that? Poor baby looks pretty sad  hard to see her like that. How old is she? I hope and pray she recovers rayer: rayer:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> I have never experienced any cancer treatment for dogs and cats Sophia. She has had her operation, but does she have to go in for chemo or radiation or anything like that? Poor baby looks pretty sad  hard to see her like that. How old is she? I hope and pray she recovers rayer: rayer:


Maureen- We do not know how old she is. When we bought our house, she came begging for food everyday, and was totally emaciated and had worms and a tick. We named her Meow Meow because she was scared of us at first, and I would meow into the forest before I was going to feed her, and she would meow back and come over reluctantly. We have a pretty special bond.

So I was open to chemo if it would not compromise her quality of life, but apparently research has not shown chemo or radiation to be helpful for splenic mast cell tumor. After the operation, I took her to a famous holistic vet that a couple special friends from SM recommended. They both had pets with cancer who went into remission for a few years under the care of this doctor. So MM is on herbal medicines and steroids now. The doctor is absolutely amazing, as he was basically able to palpate that she still had cancer left without x-rays or ultrasounds. Then later when we did a quick ultrasound, it proved him right that the splenectomy itself was not going to be enough to save her. Thank you so much for the prayers.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love the first picture of the two of them.....insert a Christmas tree and there is your card. The best pic of Bijou is the third one down by herself. That little haircut and the little head is so adorable. Looking into the camera is great too~~~just love their haircut!!!:chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my!! Sounds like she really needed you from day one. You were meant to be her Mum. :wub:

Thank you for the info. Poor baby has a lot to go through :grouphug: you too. rayer:

SM people have an amazing amount of info. How great to have your specialist recommended. 



princessre said:


> Maureen- We do not know how old she is. When we bought our house, she came begging for food everyday, and was totally emaciated and had worms and a tick. We named her Meow Meow because she was scared of us at first, and I would meow into the forest before I was going to feed her, and she would meow back and come over reluctantly. We have a pretty special bond.
> 
> So I was open to chemo if it would not compromise her quality of life, but apparently research has not shown chemo or radiation to be helpful for splenic mast cell tumor. After the operation, I took her to a famous holistic vet that a couple special friends from SM recommended. They both had pets with cancer who went into remission for a few years under the care of this doctor. So MM is on herbal medicines and steroids now. The doctor is absolutely amazing, as he was basically able to palpate that she still had cancer left without x-rays or ultrasounds. Then later when we did a quick ultrasound, it proved him right that the splenectomy itself was not going to be enough to save her. Thank you so much for the prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> Maureen- We do not know how old she is. When we bought our house, she came begging for food everyday, and was totally emaciated and had worms and a tick. We named her Meow Meow because she was scared of us at first, and I would meow into the forest before I was going to feed her, and she would meow back and come over reluctantly. We have a pretty special bond.
> 
> So I was open to chemo if it would not compromise her quality of life, but apparently research has not shown chemo or radiation to be helpful for splenic mast cell tumor. After the operation, I took her to a famous holistic vet that a couple special friends from SM recommended. They both had pets with cancer who went into remission for a few years under the care of this doctor. So MM is on herbal medicines and steroids now. The doctor is absolutely amazing, as he was basically able to palpate that she still had cancer left without x-rays or ultrasounds. Then later when we did a quick ultrasound, it proved him right that the splenectomy itself was not going to be enough to save her. Thank you so much for the prayers.


Sophia - is the holistic vet here? Sounds amazing. Still praying for Meow Meow. Poor baby - why did she have to get cancer?:smcry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Casanova looks as dashing as ever and Bijou is gorgeous in their new cuts.:wub: Bijou is a little coquette, the way she tilts her little head. She knows she's pretty, doesn't she?!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I love this cut! Both of my girls are cut like this, too. Beautiful pics and adorable fluffs. I could kiss them all day long!!:smootch::smootch: I do hope your little kitty gets better.:blush:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for Meow Meow. Bejou and Cass are looking mighty fine.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Praying for Meow Meow! 

Casanova is so handsome! Love his gorgeous eyes!

Bijou is soooooooo cute! I love her sweet face! and that big bow is adorable!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

sones said:


> Aww, I hope Meow Meow will be okay! And those pictures of Bijou and Cassanova are absolutely adorable. I can't get over how cute they look! *Perfectly groomed* and everything :wub:


Thank you so much!! After I posted the pics, I realized Bijou had already gotten that bow halfway off her head in the last pics!



mom2bijou said:


> Aww Sophia, despite all that you and your family are going through I think all 3 fluffs look beautiful. The bobbleheads look perfect as always and Meow Meow looks precious. The prayers have not stopped for Meow Meow.


Tammy, thanks so much! xoxoxo



Snowbody said:


> Sophia -- I think that the groomer has it perfect now. I can't believe how much Cas and Bijou look alike now. :wub::wub: Perfect And MM is such a beautiful cat...wow I hope she proves the vets wrong but if not, she has been so loved and so lucky to literally have found you. How are the allergies?:w00t:


Sue, the allergies aren't bad so far. But we have her gated off in her own area, and we are cleaning and washing like crazy. I heard this product called Allergroom is good...Have you heard of it? 



munchkn8835 said:


> I so pray Meow Meow will be okay. Your fluffs are adorable! Ollie is sleeping on my lets with his candy cane pjs on!


Thank you! Did you post a pic of Ollie's candy cane PJ's? Sounds cute!



Sandcastles said:


> Your babies look adorable - I love their cuts, they're perfect, in every way. I hope that your MM is going to be OK - My Nicholas (a fluff) had the same procedure. It's very hard on them.
> 
> My heart goes out to you.


Thank you, Allie! We're all thinking about Lucy!



janettandamber said:


> Prayers to meow Meow and free from pain. Your babies are so cute and look just alike!


Thank you!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my goodnes Casanova and Bijou look too beautiful and precious for words!
Saying huge huge prayers for Meow, Meow.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

malteseboy22 said:


> Hope Meow Meow is better soon. Yes they do look like identical bobbleheads..I was in the photo store the other day and you can get bobble heads made of people....lol you just send in a pic and they make it for you...too cute I may get one of Max...lol


:HistericalSmiley: Too funny! Which photo store did you see this at? I would love to get two made!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG I honestly don't think there could be a cuter pair of Malts! I love Casanova and Bijou. :wub:
Meow Meow looks precious and you can tell she's a sweet girl just by looking at her. I hope she gets better and puts this behind her. She's lucky to have such a loving caring mom.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh -they look like little stuffed animals - too cute!!!! You are lucky to have two such great models in your house. Their haircuts are perfect - you have a great groomer 

Your story about how you got Meow Meow was so sweet and touching...I am praying hard that she is in no pain and pulls through. She knows how much you love her and that will help tremendously. And it sounds like Cas is doing his part


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Casanova looks as dashing as ever and Bijou is gorgeous in their new cuts.:wub: Bijou is a little coquette, the way she tilts her little head. She knows she's pretty, doesn't she?!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I love this cut! Both of my girls are cut like this, too. Beautiful pics and adorable fluffs. I could kiss them all day long!!:smootch::smootch: I do hope your little kitty gets better.:blush:


Thank you for the nice compliments!! I could kiss your two gorgeous fluffs all day long! :wub::wub:



KAG said:


> Absolutely stunning. Prayers for beautiful Meow Meow.
> xoxoxoxo


Thanks so much, Kerry. xoxoxo



lovesophie said:


> Oh, wow, your two really are perfection. :wub: Love, love, love their faces and matching bobble-heads. :wub: And Meow Meow looks so sweet. I hope she's able to fully recover. She will be in our thoughts.


You're overly sweet, as always!! Cas and Bijou are getting a big head!!



Katkoota said:


> Bless this little kitty - please give her tones of "feel better soon" kisses, Sophia! I hope this precious little patient get back to herself soon ... hugs to you too:grouphug:
> 
> Now, with your malts'? Gee! this is "viewing torture" for me :smheat: I just CANNOT go through my PC screen to SQUEEZE (gently) them!!!!!!!! I swear I just wish that it is possible to travel through PC screens!!!!!! I so want to give them one hug, just one if not more !!!!!!
> 
> ps. I think the two do look alike the way you put their topknots :wub::wub:


Kat, I gave my kitty some kisses for you. Please give some to Snowy & Crystal for me. xoxoxo



iheartbisou said:


> :wub::wub: You have the CUTEST little doggies in the history of the world!!!!! They are seriously that adorable!!!!! :wub:
> 
> Poor Meow Meow!!!! She's in my prayers!! Poor girl!


Thank you, Andrea! My Chairman Mao has quieted down now that I have moved my laptop where she can see me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

amby said:


> Praying for Meow Meow!
> 
> Casanova is so handsome! Love his gorgeous eyes!
> 
> Bijou is soooooooo cute! I love her sweet face! and that big bow is adorable!!


Thank you so much!! I'm really so excited to see Milo's haircut!!



revakb2 said:


> Prayers for Meow Meow. Bejou and Cass are looking mighty fine.


Thank you, Reva.



allheart said:


> Oh my goodnes Casanova and Bijou look too beautiful and precious for words!
> Saying huge huge prayers for Meow, Meow.


Christine, thanks so much for the prayers. You are too kind.



njdrake said:


> OMG I honestly don't think there could be a cuter pair of Malts! I love Casanova and Bijou. :wub:
> Meow Meow looks precious and you can tell she's a sweet girl just by looking at her. I hope she gets better and puts this behind her. She's lucky to have such a loving caring mom.


Awww...we appreciate your support so much!



maltlovereileen said:


> Oh my gosh -they look like little stuffed animals - too cute!!!! You are lucky to have two such great models in your house. Their haircuts are perfect - you have a great groomer
> 
> Your story about how you got Meow Meow was so sweet and touching...I am praying hard that she is in no pain and pulls through. She knows how much you love her and that will help tremendously. And it sounds like Cas is doing his part


That's too sweet of you! Casanova is like MM's personal little clown. I love your new siggy with all your babies!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I just LOVE all your babies! :wub::wub::wub:

I am praying for Meow Meow's recovery. I'm sorry the vet gave you such a gloomy prognosis but hopefully MM will beat the odds! 

LOVE the pics of Casanova and Bijou...what a gorgeous pair they are!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Sophia...sorry. They just haven't invented words good enough yet to describe Cas and Bijou. Nope...those two are cuter and more perfect than any words that I can think of..... I am thrilled with your new groomer!
> 
> I didn't realize poor Meow Meow's survival chances were so low :crying:
> I hope she musters the strength to live and be able to spend many happy years with you and your family. rayer:


Thanks so much, Pat! I'm still trying to get up the courage to do the Ava cut on Bijou!! I really appreciate your prayers. 



Snowbody said:


> Sophia - is the holistic vet here? Sounds amazing. Still praying for Meow Meow. Poor baby - why did she have to get cancer?:smcry:


The holistic vet is out in Long Island. Here is some info on him in case it is helpful to anyone out there:

allDAY - The 'Miracle' Vet

Hampton Veterinary Hospital

Diane Ravitch: The Miracle Vet

Gus

Here's an article in which Dr. Wen talks about cancer:

Energy Times - Health, Vitamins, Supplements and Nutrition


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

they always look so cute


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Beautiful pups :wub:
Praying for Meow Meow.


----------

